#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Μεταλλικό κτίριο χωρίς κατακόρυφους χιαστί συνδέσμους δυσκαμψίας

## musulis

Καλημέρα, αντιμετωπίζω μία περίπτωση ενός μεταλλικού κτιρίου 20m*15m με ύψος 6m όπου ο πελάτης θέλει 3 βιομηχανικά ρολά 4,5m*4.5m για λεωφορεία στην πλευρά που πρέπει να μπουν οι κατακόρυφοι σύνδεσμοι δυσκαμψίας. Σκέφτομαι την λύση να μην βάλω καθόλου όπως είδα και στον βιβλίο "Σχεδιασμός δομικών έργων από χάλυβα" σελ. 282, αλλά να κάνω ισχυρές συνδέσεις στην εγκάρσια διεύθυνση των πλαισίων. Είναι όμως το πρώτο μου έργο και δεν είμαι και πολύ σίγουρος. Επίσης τι θεμελίωση θα μου προτείνατε? Στο κτίριο θα στεγάζονται 3 λεωφορεία. Σκέφτομαι πέδιλα περίπου 2m*2m με συνδετήρια δοκάρια-τοιχία περίπου 0,2m*1.50 περιμετρικά αλλά και στη διεύθυνση των πλαισίων. Επέλεξα 4 πλαίσια. Με συγχωρείται για το μέγεθος του post, απλά είναι το πρώτο μου έργο και υπάρχει αρκετό άγχος για να γίνει κάτι καλό και σταθερό.


*Πριν αναρτήσουμε κάποιο θέμα διαβάζουμε και τηρούμε τους Κανόνες Συμμετοχής*:

5. Οι ερωτήσεις που κάνουμε οφείλουν να έχουν συγκεκριμένο θέμα, να διατυπώνονται με περιεκτική, τεχνική ορολογία και εφόσον αφορούν ειδικά θέματα να περιλαμβάνουν διευκρινιστικά σχέδια, φωτογραφίες, σκίτσα, τεχνικές περιγραφές.

*Efpalinos*

----------


## Evan

πιστεύω πως η λύση των σταυρώειδών υπ/των είναι πρακτικά η καλύτερη γιατί είναι πιο απλή κατασκευαστικά, η μόνη δυσκολία είναι να κόψεις και να συγκολήσεις το ένα ΗΕΑ και με λιγότερες αβεβαιότητες στις συνδέσεις μιας και πρόκειται για κλασικές δοκιμασμένες συνδέσεις ροπής.

----------


## musulis

Μόνο από την μία πλευρά έχω πρόβλημα με πόρτες, στην απέναντι μπορώ να βάλω χιαστί αλλά φοβάμαι να μην δημιουργήσει αυτή διαφορά κι άλλα προβλήματα. Θα μελετήσω όλα αυτά που μου προτείνατε. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την άμεση απόκριση. Πάντως από ότι καταλαβαίνω δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα εφόσον υλοποιηθεί κάποια από αυτές τις λύσεις. Την στέγη δεν μπορώ να την αλλάξω γιατί ο πελάτης θέλει, αν στο μέλλον κάνει κι αλλη προσθήκη (δλδ πάρει κι αλλο λεωφορείο) να μην κάνει κι άλλο V η καινούρια στέγη. Ελπίζω να μην σας μπέρδεψα.

----------


## musulis

Όσον αφορά τα πέδιλα κάποια θα είναι μεγαλύτερα αλλά και κάποια όπως αυτά των μετωπικών στύλων μικρότερα. Αυτό δεν με προβληματίζει. Το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ οτί δεν θα λειτουργήσουν τα ΣΔ στην διεύθυνση των πλαισίων. Για το πλάτος τους μάλλον θα πάω 0,25 ίσως και παραπάνω θα το δω αυτό ξανά αλλά και τα υπόλοιπα όταν σταματήσει ο πελάτης να αλλάζει γνώμες συνέχεια όσον αφορά την μορφή του κτιρίου. Ένας κατασκευαστής ο οποίος είναι και πολιτικός μηχανικός αλλά έχει εργοστάσιο και συνεργείο μου πρότεινε αντί να βγάλω εντελώς τους χιαστί να τους βάλω μόνο πάνω από τις πόρτες στα 2m που απομένουν μέχρι την κορυφή των υποστυλωμάτων, αλλά εγώ πιστεύω πως δεν βοηθάνε καθόλου εκεί.

----------


## ppetros

> σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα βγούν τα 2 επί 2.
> τουλάχιστον 2,4 χ 2,8 με 0.45 πάχος
> έτσι σαν πρώτη εντύπωση η οποία δεν υποκαθιστά ούτε αντικαθιστά το στατικό σου πρόγραμμα.


εξαρτάται βέβαια και από την τάση που θα πάρεις. Ανάμεσα σε 170-200 μπορεί και 2.2χ2.0 να βγεί.. (15 μ. άνοιγμα)

----------


## Evan

γιατί δεν το λύνει για να μην βάζουμε στοιχήματα;

----------


## musulis

Αυτό με το λογισμικό είναι σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Σας ευχαριστώ παντως όλους για την βοήθεια, θα επανέλθω με νεότερα όταν προχωρήσει το θέμα. Πάντως μία πρώτη επίλυση που έκανα στο φεσπα (σκυρόδεμα και μέταλλο) μου έβγαλε στα μεγαλύτερα πλαίσια 2,4*2,4 και 0,70 πάχος. Τα δοκάρια-τοιχεία 0,25*1,50 και τάση εδάφους 180.Θα το ξαναδώ όμως αυτό,όταν αποφασίσει ο πελάτης τι θέλει.

----------


## musulis

Ναι για κωνικό μιλάω. Και εμένα μου φαίνονται κομματάκι υπερβολικά τα δοκάρια αλλά καταρχήν έβαλα αυτά γιατί μου το πρότεινε ένας έμπειρος συνάδελφος. Όπως είπα είναι και η πρώτη μου δουλειά και ακόμα ψάχνομαι.

----------


## musulis

Ναι έτσι λέω κι εγώ. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις συμβουλές σας.Θα ενημερώσω για την συνέχεια.

----------


## palex

> μου πρότεινε αντί να βγάλω εντελώς τους χιαστί να τους βάλω μόνο πάνω από τις πόρτες στα 2m που απομένουν μέχρι την κορυφή των υποστυλωμάτων, αλλά εγώ πιστεύω πως δεν βοηθάνε καθόλου εκεί.


Τα χιαστά για να λειτουργούν σωστά πρέπει να είναι σε γωνία οσο γίνεται πιο κοντά στις 45 μοίρες.
Επιπλέον πάνω απο τις πόρτες θα εισάγουν τοπικά μεγαλες δυναμεις σε ενδιάμεσο σημείο του υποστυλώματος.
Θα προτιμούσα την λύση του δικτυώματος πανω από τις πόρτες γιατι εισάγει ζεύγος αντιρροπών δυνάμεων στον στύλο και περιορίζει την στροφή της κεφαλής του στύλου αρα και τις μετακινήσεις του.

----------

